# Curriculum Prepare and Pray Vol. I, II for sale



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Preparedness curriculum Prepare and Pray Vol. I and II

$45ppd for each volume, includes media mail postage, postal insurance with delivery confirmation

God bless
please send me a pm to contact


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

feel free to make an offer. send PM

God bless


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

No longer available.


----------

